
The Cambridge History of China - jeffreyrogers
https://rhinopoetry.org/reviews/the-cambridge-history-of-china-vol-2-the-six-dynasties-220589-edited-by-lbert-e-dienkeith-n-knapp-reviewed-by-anthony-madrid
======
jeffreyrogers
I submitted this review because I found its style unique and interesting.

